# End of Tether, not sure if we will make it



## fruitloops (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi everyone
Sorry if this turns into an epic post, but I will try and make it short as poss. I maybe need to be in the considering divorce section I don't know. We have been married 21 years and been through a lot like most. My husband owns a company currently building up and mostly in the R & D stage. He sold some shares to carry us through until some money comes in. Long and short this hasn't happened yet and subsequently we are about to run dry. I've managed to get a job (first one I've worked for someone else in 18 years) reason for this is I've supported my husband by working in his previous businesses which unfortunately folded due to ressession. I had to declare bankruptcy due to unworkable personal guarantees and debt ran up to support and survive when we had the business. So he spends most of his time shouting and almost accusing me of why did the other business run to nothing. I spent my days running a mucky construction supplies yard single handed warding off all sorts of unwelcome attention and trying to juggle running this and looking after our 4 children and home. He spent a lot of time away on the new company business. So we did our best. Life was okay although the struggle meant we could not go on in the business I was running for him. We are hanging onto our house by a thread (mortgage arrears 3 months but made an arrangement) the car looks like it will be going as we just wont be able to afford it. To make things worse my new job due to start Monday is part of the FSA and I have to state on my form that I am bankrupt so Im hoping I can keep it. Its only working in the call centre. Last night was a huge row where I threw his previous shenanigans to lapdancing clubs up (have posted previous) He keeps saying he has to look for a job but isn't, and soon we will run out of money, matter of a couple weeks. I have contemplated leaving him but I've no money, am bankrupt and no where to go, plus my girls lives will be destroyed so what do I do, keep here in our miserable situation, I've lost a lot if love for him over the years (different issues, he is a sulker and mental bully and am totally at a loss, and Im scared for the future. Sorry for venting long post after all &#55357;&#56866;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

A sulking mental bully who ruined you financially? If this is what you signed-up for, then yeah, you will make it. If you don't want this and get out, good luck! 

Did you have children before the scenario described started to unfold? Is it a good idea to have your children watch your H mentally bully you? Was your H not interested in providing for you and his children?

Sorry if I come across hurtful...it helps to sometimes state the facts in a different way to get you to think/see how other people see this from 'the outside'.


----------

